# tips for keeping gas motor on boat while trailered?



## josh870 (Apr 12, 2015)

didnt know where to post this. i am new to boat trailers so bare with me. i am getting my first boat trailer for my 12 foot jon boat, and i have a 67 6hp johnson that i want to keep on it, but just clamping the motor to the boat doesnt seem like enough. any tips? or am i just crazy? thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2015)

Always make sure the transom clamp screws are tight before trailering. I like transom savers even for small motors.


----------



## josh870 (Apr 12, 2015)

i like the idea of a transom saver, any links to ones small enough?


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 12, 2015)

Josh
I also believe in transom savers. 
I use it with all My motors from 3 to 18hp.
I figure it keeps the skeg farther from the road.
I just bought the one wallmart sells and cut it down to the size I needed.

Steve A W


----------



## Johnny (Apr 12, 2015)

After you get the clamp screws down tight as you feel comfortable,
secure them somehow so they don't come loose.
I use a zip-tie through the holes in the end of the handle.
If you do not have a hole in the end of the handle, put one there !!!
Also, do you have holes in your transom bracket of the motor so you
can bolt all the way through the transom ?? If not, put some there.
A motor that is firmly bolted through the transom not only ensures it stays put
in use, but, resistant to a crook wanting to snatch your motor and run off with it.
Then, hook up a transom saver bracket. Several threads on making your own 
as well as store bought ones.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 12, 2015)

I like a thick heavy durometer (tough, not soft) pad where the clamps tighten up against, then add a Fulton clamp-type motor lock to prevent theft. Some OB brackets also have the provision for 1 or 2 bolts and that'll help keep it secure too.

FWIW I like the Fultons over other motor locks, due to the locking design and the tubular keyway. Just lube it up well (put in good thin lube 1st (like Breakfree CLP) then grease), but I use mine on a saltwater boat and never have had any issues (corrosion).

I guess I have gotten lucky with my rigs, as I've always been able to trailer them with the motor down, less when launching.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 13, 2015)

Thru bolt the motor to the transom if all possible, use 3M 4200/5200 where needed. If the clamps have holes in the handles, you can use a $5-10 gun lock that has a cable instead of a shackle for some protection from allowing someone to borrow your motor on a permanent basis. If you can't thru bolt the motor to the transom for some reason, then you could install an eye bolt thru the transom and run some locking cables where possible to prevent losing your motor to the river bottom or thieves. GL


----------



## kstrayhorn (Apr 20, 2015)

I've had a similar problem with my 12' jon. I load it in my truck bed and I still can't decide if that's the boat and motor combo I want to keep (15 horses is a bit much for a 1232), so I don't want to install the outboard permanently just yet. I concluded from my research that a manual tilt outboard at full trim with a transom saver puts a lot of torsional strain on the transom, and that leaving it in the down and locked position is best. I found that transom savers are generally more useful for bigger boats and bigger motors, usually with power trim. Yesterday, I made this lock similar to those above out of some scrap square tubing and a long shaft lock I found at Dollar General and usually use on my Yeti. It keeps the handles from loosening and protects it from theft.


----------



## Ringo Steele (May 11, 2015)

I have a motor lock (different brand...Panther?) similar to the one above. Also, I use a safety chain from the motor's mount around the transom knee brace.


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 13, 2015)

Found my above system doesn't work due to too much play and wiggle room. However, I improved it by cutting a piece of EMT small enough to fit inside the square and running the lock through that and a washer horizontally through the slot and opposite hole. No problems at all now


----------



## josh870 (May 13, 2015)

whoops forgot about this thread. wow i am disappointed in myself for not posting pictures!
i suppose i cant really use a transom saver with this trailer. i cant put the boat forward the tongue weight gets ridiculous


----------



## Insanity (May 13, 2015)

I've got a 7.5 Mercury on mine. I can leave it down. Its hanging about ft off the ground. I suspect yours will be even higher. I dought you'll ever hit anything with it down. 
I no it would be an expensive mistake if it did. But I'm good at remembering I have a trailer behind me. 
Just watch when entering parking lot with those big ramped curves. I caught no traffic coming and got out and looked at mine as I pulled up the ramp and into a parking lot today. There's plenty of clearance.

I can use a transom saver on mine. And most likely will when I get the money.


----------



## Ringo Steele (May 15, 2015)

josh870 said:


> whoops forgot about this thread. wow i am disappointed in myself for not posting pictures!
> i suppose i cant really use a transom saver with this trailer. i cant put the boat forward the tongue weight gets ridiculous



Just remember, when you add the motor, the tongue weight will be reduced, so you may be able to move it further forward on the trailer.


----------

